# Sources for Aircraft Data



## vaspasianus (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone have recommendations for a good source of detailed information on WWII aircraft? Either electronic or print media.

I guess that's a rather broad question, so let me explain.

Some of you may have read my post about the apparently defunct database, and I wanted to move my continued questions to a more suitable forum. I thinks that this would be the place.

I am working on a mathematical model of aircraft performance characteristics, as an aid for examining the perennial "what if" questions. By gleaning through various web resources, I have collected data on the basic parameters for about 150 WWII era aircraft. Some information is proving hard to find. For instance, I find scant information on combat radius, or fuel load.

I was drawn to this site by some discussions of specific aircraft, and have made good use of that information, but I need more data.

Thanks for all the useful data you have already provided, and I hope for some more.


----------



## claidemore (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are two of the best online sources I know of. 

WWII Aircraft Performance

Kurfurst - Your resource on Messerschmitt Bf 109 performance

Also check the technical section of this forum.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Aug 10, 2008)

You also might want to talk to HoHun, who has been making some performance calculations and charts/tables on this. (similar to what you seem to be aiming at)

Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums - View Profile: HoHun


----------



## vaspasianus (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll soldier on.


----------

